

Your First VC Meeting: Expect Straight Talk - markpeterdavis
http://getventure.typepad.com/markpeterdavis/2007/09/expect-straight.html
In my last post, Give Striaght Talk, I explained that you need to be honest and direct when communicating with a VC.  In that first meeting (and at any other time) you should also expect straight talk from the VC.  To be clear, by 'straight talk' I mean blunt, direct and candid questions and comments.
======
pg
> few (if any) will want to waste time with indirect questions.

They will nearly all, however, waste time with indirect answers.

------
create_account
Expect straight talk from VCs? Like this:
<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2006/01/the_top_ten_lie.html> ?

